# Hornacek wins Western Conference Coach of the Month



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> The NBA announced Thursday Phoenix Suns coach Jeff Hornacek was named the Western Conference Coach of the Month for December after guiding his team to a 10-3 record.
> 
> Hornacek joins Larry Bird and Larry Drew as the only people in NBA history to win the monthly honor as both a player and as a coach, with Hornacek being the first to win both honors with the same franchise.
> 
> ...


http://arizonasports.com/41/1688964...k-named-Western-Conference-Coach-of-the-Month


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Do they mean his first 30 games period or the first 30 games of the season? I mean 04-05 D'Antoni whent 26-4 in his first 30 games. I guess that wasn't technically HIS first 30 games but I think it was his first full season?


----------

